# ¿Minty Amp?



## Uchiha varo (Dic 28, 2007)

Muy buenas a todos ^^ soy nuevo y me gustaria iniciarme en este mundo, y como me gusta (bastante) tpcar la guitarra, me encontré con un amplificador de bolsillo muy chulo y que al parecer sonaba bastante bien. pero hay un lado oscuro... no podia comprar el circuito porque solo venden a EEUU (creo). Otra opción seria hacerme yo el circuito, pero no tengo ni idea de como va, pues no se ve todo el recorrido y no he encontrado un diagrama de este amplificador en particular.

Así que aqui os dejo unos links a la pagina donde lo "explica" y haber si me podéis ayudar a hacer un mapa del circuito.

Página donde "explican" el montaje de los componentes en el circuito:
http://www.mintellectual.com/mintyamp/Minty Amp assembly instructions.pdf

Página principal donde podéis comprobar que aunque es pequeño, no suena mal del todo (videos abajo):
http://www.mintyamps.com/

Muchas gracias por adelantado ^^


----------



## leop4 (Dic 28, 2007)

http://web.mit.edu/6.s28/www/schematics/lm386.htm prova con ese yo lo e echo para una radio y anda re bien me distocionaba pero era la bateria de 9v  que la tenia re gastada jaja. el capacitor de 1 al 8 no se lo pongas porque hay si que distorciona horrores jeje.espero te sirva...


----------



## Uchiha varo (Dic 29, 2007)

Hombre, yo decia si podian ayudarme con este que he puesto yo. porque hay una foto del circuito y ya me hago una idea. tabién hay algunas patas que no se donde van.

 pero de todas formas lo intentaré con el que me ahs mandado.

Muchas gracias ^^


Gracias de nuevo

EDIT: Vale, he encontrado el circuito a pelo, pero no se ve bien:
http://www.mintyamps.com/store/inde...s_id=2&zenid=871972371cd0205d7cda9f7b5b0e2418

¿podría ser así?

Una última pregunta: ¿los componentes que no están conectados (SOLO UNA PATA) (un condensador, una resistencia, el led y la pata de abajo de la resistencia variable) a nada en el circuito se deben conectar a el polo negativo de la pila, o eso me lo he imaginado yo?


----------



## leop4 (Dic 30, 2007)

primero que nada ya te dije que es exactamente el mismo circuito, aparte no puedes hacerle un camino como venga porque vos fijate que el positvo de cap electrolitico 100uF nunca puede ir a masa lo mismo con el de al lado el que te di yo funciona perfectamente lo hice en el protoboar y tuve buenos resultados...


----------



## Uchiha varo (Dic 31, 2007)

Si, si, no me habia catado yo de eso. Vale, pero esque quiero asegurarme, porque este circuito ya lo he visto en videos y el sonido me gusta mucho, además está diseñado específicamente para guitarra electrica y el que tu me diste no lo especifica. Pero si tu dices que es el mismo circuito me fiaré de ti ^^

Por último, lo que no entiendo de el circuito que me pasates es adonde va la la 6ª pata del chip.

Gracias y perdón por mi ignorancia, pero estoy empezando y nunca antes me habia interesado por estos mundos.


----------



## leop4 (Dic 31, 2007)

en la pata 6 va el positivo o sea 9v hasta 12v y masa es el nagativo o sea tierra o gnd como lo quieras llamar. aparte no existen circuitos expecificos para cada cosa y si si usas el que te pase yo va a funcionar para cualquier cosa. es como si inventaran un televisor para ver solo canales de futbol eso no existe todos los circuitos son iguales, no hay un circuito para radio otro para microfonos otro para computadoras.. bue espero que te sirva.. nos vemos..


----------



## Uchiha varo (Dic 31, 2007)

si, eso está claro, pero como yo lo voy a utilizar como aplificador para guitarra eléctrica, no quiero que suene sin nada de distorsión. 

Eso era todo.

Feliz 2008 ^^


----------



## leop4 (Ene 2, 2008)

haaaaaaa entonces esta bien hacelo y despues me contas jaja y feliz 2008 para todos...


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 2, 2008)

Sip, hoy queria haber comprado los componentes, pero no he podido. Al final voy a hacer los dos 

De todas formas, cuando haga las pruebas ya postearé los resultados en este tema.

Un saludo


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola.

Mira el circuito, tal vez te ayude.

Chao.
Elaficionado.


----------



## leop4 (Ene 2, 2008)

nooooo utiliza los mismos componentes no cambies los valores, en la entrada de señal es 10uF no .1 y el 2 no lo juntes con el 6 hacelo como esa aca... si queres hacerlo como el que te paso elaficionado ta bien hacelo pero no te garantizo que funcione... este funciona a la primera...


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola leop4.
Use tu dibujo, y los valores que tiene el circuito que desea armar Uchiha varo.
La pata 6 es Vcc y la pata 2 es tierra, el condensador de 100uF, es el condensador de filtro que va entre Vcc y Tierra, por lo que estas patas 2 y 6 no están unidas.

Ahora si funciona o no, eso es otra cosa, Uchiha varo quiere armar su lata de sardinas, pues bien, yo creo que funciona, pero, el circuito que haz puesto es mejor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## leop4 (Ene 2, 2008)

y si, sino lo provaste como sabes que funciona? yo cuando lo quise hacer agarre varios circuitos y me quede con ese lo hice y anduvo barbaro pero lo que no se, como va a andar con la guitarra? para eso me compro un amplificador chiquito de 15watts o me ago uno con TDA2003 y va a funcionar eso creo...


----------



## Dano (Ene 2, 2008)

Leop4: Creo que antes de contradecir deberías haber analizado el circuito.

Como bien dijo "elaficionado" el condensador de 100 uF se utiliza de filtro.

Debo agregar además que el condensador entre la pata 1 y 8 establece la ganancia del circuito, con lo cual si el circuito no tiene condensador, éste estará trabajando al maximo de su ganacia lo cual podría en un raro caso producir distorciones no deseadas; digo en un raro caso porque el integrado LM386 es muy fiel y no creo que halla problemas.

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Ene 2, 2008)

primero que nada yo no contradeci yo decia nomas. yo e echo ese mismo circuito y e echo pruevas con el e cambiado componentes y trate de poner equivalentes haver que pasaba cuando puse el capacitor de 10 uF 1 con el 8 distorsionava re mal en bajo volumen. asi que si no quieren tener problemas haganlo como lo puse yo.. nada mas...que decir...


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 3, 2008)

Yo ya no se cuál hacer. Si me han comprado ya los componentes que encargué haré los anteriores, sinó los han comprado intentaré hacer los 3, que tampoco cuesta mucho.

Gracias a todo 

EDIT: Me temo que los componentes vienen de camino, y hasta mas adelante no podré pedir mas 

De todas formas gracias ^^


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 3, 2008)

A modo de sugerencia te recomiendo que te bases en un circuito original y no reformado ni adaptado. Si después ves que tenés algún problema, verás qué es lo que le hace falta agregar o quitar, pero siempre sobre principios lógicos.


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 3, 2008)

Si, si yo quiero (VOY) a hacer los dos originales, el que puse yo y el que puso leopold.

Pero hay un problema del que no me di cuenta u que me avisó leopold:

En el primer circuito (el que propuse yo) hay un condensador electrolítico que supuestamente se conecta a la masa, pero la patilla que deja el circuito para conectarse a la masa es positiva.

No quiero que salga ardiendo  alguna sugerencia?

Mchas gracias por soportar mis tonterias de novato ^^


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 3, 2008)

Si te fijas bien, ningún capacitor tiene su positivo a masa ni su negativo a los 9 voltios. 

Te paso el circuito que subiste con algunas correcciones, ya que te faltaron algunas islas.

Solo faltaría conectar el Led indicador a través de una resistencia a +B y masa que no está representada en el circuito. 

El capacitor de .1 en la entrada está bien puesto ya que de alguna forma ecualiza la entrada desde la guitarra eléctrica para que no se dañe el pequeño parlante.


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 3, 2008)

No se como lo habrás hecho, imagino que la experiencia y a parte mas cosas que se me escapan.

Pero muchisimas gracias ^^ si recibo hoy los componentes de mi proveedor (mi padre ) me pondré a hacerlo hoy mismo (si me da tiempo a empezar esta tarde)

EDIT: no entiendo lo de conectar el led através de una resistencia a +B
¿que es B?


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 3, 2008)

De nada. Acordáte que el dibujo está hecho desde el lado de los componentes en base al circuito que te pasó "Elaficionado", o sea que para dibujar el PCB, tendrás que invertirlo.


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 3, 2008)

ok, pero no entiendo lo del led. que es +B?

Perdonad por mi ignorancia, ya que nunca he cursado nada de eso (aún) poruqe voy al intitut. (aún) y muchas gracias


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 3, 2008)

+B es la alimentación. En este caso, los 9 voltios.


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 3, 2008)

y la resistencia es necesaria? esque no la he encargado :S

Muchisimas gracias ^^


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 3, 2008)

Viendo bien el circuito me doy cuenta que el LED no está conectado a los 9voltios sino que a la salida de parlante. Supongo que la función sería la de encender al ritmo de la música a manera de detector de picos o simplemente como adorno. 
Si no lo incluís en el circuito no pasa nada, funciona igual, solo que no tendrás el LED indicador.


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 3, 2008)

Pues entonces no lo incluiré.


Entonces a la masa solo hay que conectar al speaker, el jack y la pata del chip qe queda huérfana?.

Otra duda: la chapa "G" hay que conectarla a la masa o la dejo

Gracias


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 3, 2008)

A la masa van; el negativo del Speaker, el negativo del Jack de entrada y obviamente el negativo de la alimentación. 
La pata huérfana (7), no se conecta con nada. Queda libre.


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 3, 2008)

Vale, ahora si lo tnego todo claro. te lo debo todo.

Muchas gracias, cuando lo acabe postearé los resultados en este mismo tema. (por si te interesa)

Gracias de nuevo.

EDIt: Otra duda (la última ya (lo juro)):

La chapa "G" se conecta a la masa, no?, o sea, a el polo negativo de la pila.


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 3, 2008)

Uchiha varo dijo:
			
		

> La chapa "G" se conecta a la masa, no?, o sea, a el polo negativo de la pila.



Así es. Suerte y esperamos los resultados.


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 3, 2008)

Gracias, los postearé ^^

EDIT:

Tengo un problema, y es que pedí varias cosas mezcladas, y ahora tengo 3 condensadores y no se que dos tengo que utilizar. haber si me podéis hechar una mano:

100nK250
47nK250
BC47nK250 (este es el doble de grande que los otros)

Creo que lo vádidos son los dos primeros porque necesito uno de 0.1 uf y otro de 0.047 uf

Gracias


----------



## Yimmy (Ene 3, 2008)

a todo esto tengo una duda, me intereso hacerlo y todo, pero quisiera saber que tension de alimentacion tiene, y que potencia entrega tambien, desde ya gracias


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 3, 2008)

Originalmente funciona con una pila de 9V. la potencia no la se, pero no creo que supere los 8W.

Saludos


----------



## flema (Ene 3, 2008)

jajaja eso no alcansa los 2w me dan risa ese integrado  no es para mucho sino calentaria bastante


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 3, 2008)

bueno pues perdona por ofenderte, será que no soy tan extremadamente inteligente como tu.

Insicutiblemente he ido a por uvas. Pero de todas formas no me habia equivocado, ¿no? ¿o esque ahora 1 y 2 es mas alto que 8?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2008)

Como  dijo Confucio: "El datasheet NO muerde"

Entre 500 y 700 mW sobre 8 Ohms y THD10% con 9VCC


http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/nationalsemiconductor/DS006976.PDF


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 4, 2008)

Bueno, si alguien puede resolver mi duda de infraprincipiante:

he de escoger 2 ceramic capacitor:

100nK250 
47nK250 
BC47nK250 (este es el doble de grande que los otros) 

Creo que lo vádidos son los dos primeros porque necesito uno de 0.1 uf y otro de 0.047 uf 

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 4, 2008)

Hola.
Usa cualquiera, ya sea, 47nK250 ó BC47nK250, puedes usar el que mejor encaje en la tarjeta o placa donde lo vayas a armar. 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 4, 2008)

Si, pillaré los dos primeros, porque son los que mas se asemejan a lo que queria.

Me hago la placa. una movida .

saludos y gracias


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 4, 2008)

Primeras: lo siento por hacer doble post, pero esto merece la pena.

Planifiqué el circuito, luego tuve que ir corriendo a una ferreteria (lejos) a por un par de brocas del1 y 1.5. Al llegar le hice las entradas de los componentes, luego pinté con el rotulador el circuito planificado (dejando un pequeño  en una esquina libre) y lo sumergí en la mezcla rapida. al rato lo saqué, lo armé todo como pude, y al conectarlo..... no iba 

Pero no desistí, entonces me fijé que una patita del chip no tenia estaño alrededor, así que lo intenté, pero me repelia :S al final lo conseguí, lo conecte y...... no iba 

Idea: podia ser una movida rara de las pastillas de la guitarra, así que desenchufé el jack, lo volví a enchufar, y sin cambiar de pastilla, fué. Siiii, de no tener nada a tenerlo todo. jajaja.

Hace mucho ruido, pero como algunos cables son provisionales, al cambiarlos y acortarlos, y cambiar de altavoz por uno un poco mas grande y de mejor calidad. imagino que se reducirá.

Un éxito.

Saludos a todos y gracias por ayudarme, sobre todo a Jos1957 que fué quien mas ayudó ^^

GRACIAS


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 4, 2008)

Me alegro Uchiha, que te haya funcionado! Solo el que armó alguna vez su primer proyecto, sabe lo que se siente cuando sale andando.  
Acordate que es muy importante la caja metálica y la abertura exacta del tamaño del parlante para este tipo de amplificador ya que aprovecharás con ello el máximo de potencia.


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 4, 2008)

Buf, esas palabras son muy sabias ^^

Pero no entiendo do le la obertura exacta, ¿quieres decir que el altavoz ha de ir empotrado y encajado perfectamente?

Gracias ^^


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 4, 2008)

> ¿quieres decir que el altavoz ha de ir empotrado y encajado perfectamente?



Asi es. Para aprovechar al máximo la potencia del parlante, tendrás que recortar la tapa de la caja metálica a la medida exacta del diámetro que ocupa el cono del altavoz, y sellar los espacios que quedaran, tal como indica en la última foto del PDF que nos enviaste al principio de este post. 

http://www.mintellectual.com/mintyamp/Minty Amp assembly instructions.pdf


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 4, 2008)

Ahahah, vale, si, muchas gracias, ya está todo claro, lo dificil ahora es encontrar una caja de metal aprpiada, jeje.

Bueno, pues muchas gracias a todos en general y a ti en particular.

Y si que es cierto eso que dices de montarte tus propios trastillos ^^

GRACIAS


----------



## deniel144 (Ene 4, 2008)

hola el amplificador que aparece en esta pagina http://web.mit.edu/6.s28/www/schematics/lm386.htm el condensador c4 dice 0.05uf y en mi pais encontre 0.056uf le hara lago al circuito??

gracias


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 4, 2008)

Deniel144, colocale el que conseguiste que es lo mismo. Pero tené en cuenta que ese circuito no es el mismo que armó Uchiha que era para amplificar una guitarra. Éste es para audio en general. 

Suerte.


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 5, 2008)

He estado observando todos mis trastos y solo he encontrado un par de cajitas de madera y mi padre me aconseja que lo mejor que podría hacer es montarlo ahí dentro. ¿vosotros que opináis?

Gracias ^^

EDIT: Lo monté en dicha caja de madera y me va fantásticamente, además si abro y cierro la tapa hace un efecto muy guapo. También he incorporado 2 leds, uno Verde/Amarillo que indica si esta encendido o no y otro Rojo conectado al altavoz para detectar picos.

Por cierto, he hecho el esquema eletrico de este amplificador también. decidme que opinais (sobre todo del potenciometro, no se si se representa así las 3 patas):


----------



## zopilote (Ene 10, 2008)

Felicidades *Uchiha varo* , conseguiste un excelente microamplificadorfier para guitarra.



---------------
  zopilote








Ahora  seguiras este.....?  No o tal vez.


----------



## Uchiha varo (Ene 10, 2008)

Si, estoy muy contento, y se lo he dejado a un colega y le esta encantando. quiere que le haga uno ^^.

Pero me da la impresión de que si cupiera un circuito mas grande (no mucho) la calidad seria mejor. que opinas de la foto que tienes en tu firma zopilote (la de abajo)?.

Gracias ^^


----------



## Dan_krak (Ene 19, 2008)

hola, yo tambn lo intente armar pero pues no suena mi pregunta es un spkr de 0.5w 8ohm sirve?


----------



## leop4 (Ene 19, 2008)

si ese te sirve yo lo hice con uno de esos y va, fijate si no tenes problemas en el circuito..


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ene 26, 2009)

alguien me puede decir 

para que es el transistror jfet de canal N que va en este circuito?
no lo puedo conseguir  

que funcion cumple en el circuito?
como lo podria remplazar? o lo puedo puentear?


----------



## sneider (Sep 29, 2011)

buenas, tarde en ponerlo y eso que hace tres años que lo hice, no se porque uno dijo que esto era malo, yo lo uso siempre y mas si le pongo el 1x12 que tengo que ademas lo mueve durisimo aqui un diseño de pcb dnde se colocan los componentes exacto como manda el instructivo original, solo invierten la masa por el positivo, es el unico cambio que se hace si se trabaja con placas sencillas de una sola cara

eee como cuernos se ponen las imagenes, o dejen sus correos para enviarsela


----------

